# heavy duty crkt knife



## antec20 (Dec 5, 2006)

check out this heavy duty crkt knife:
http://www.agrussell.com/knives/by_...r_knife_and_tool/crkt_m21_special_forces.html

just got one. it's very tough and durable and none of that non-metal handle crap.


----------



## bydand (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice looking folder.  I might have to buy one.


----------



## antec20 (Dec 5, 2006)

another nice thing about the knife is the autoLawks feature. when deployed the locking mechanism automaticaly engages.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 5, 2006)

it is out of my namal price range (im cheap) but I like it and may ask for one for christmas or my birthday


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 5, 2006)

antec20 said:


> another nice thing about the knife is the autoLawks feature. when deployed the locking mechanism automaticaly engages.


 
Yes I am a fan of the autolawks feature.  Definately a step up in a folding knife.


----------



## whitedragon_48 (Dec 6, 2006)

I have an older model M21 that I carry at work. It a good knife for the $.


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 6, 2006)

I saw one of these when they first came out and really liked the design.  The only thing I'm not crazy about is the 1/2 serrated blade


----------



## masherdong (Dec 23, 2006)

I dont like the handle.


----------

